# Help id please



## swpafly (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

That is what used to be known and called _Parachromis loisellei_ in the aquarium trade.
It's correct scientific name is actually _Parachromis friedrichsthalii_.
And the fish that has been known and called _Parachromis friedrichsthalii_ up until recently has the correct scientific name of _Parachromis multifasciatus_

So to reiterate, your fish is _Parachromis friedrichstahalii _ (but it is the same fish that has been known for a long time in the aquarium hobby as _Parachromis loisellei_).

_Parachromis loissellei_ is now considered a junior synonym of _Parachromis friedrichstahalii_ and the fish that was known and thought to be _Parachromis friedrichstahalli_ for many years is now called _Parachromis multifasciatus _.


----------



## swpafly (Nov 18, 2017)

That is what I thought....ordered a jag and got this


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

...


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, it's a _Parachromis_ species, fairly certain of that. There is some confusion in that Genus at the moment, so the species could be _loisellei_ if you still consider that valid, or the "real" _friedrichsthali_ if you accept recent revisions. (The "we thought it was" _friedrichsthali_ are now _P. multifasciatus_ - maybe).


----------

